# Feelings of bachmann dcc stuff?



## O&E103 (Sep 18, 2013)

I just bought a bachmann ft b unit with dcc for $25 off ebay. I am looking into buying a few more bachmann engines since I think the detail has got better in the past few years. 
How does everybody feel about these bachmann engines? 

Are they worth $25-$50 each?

How do they run? Good motors?

Let me know! Any insight is great!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

When they work, they work well. They also have a lifetime warranty on them.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

I've got three Bachmann DCC diesels - an ALCO S2 and a FA2/FB2 set. All are equipped with DCC and Sound Value sound. They run very smooth at all speeds, and the sound is nice - not quite Tsunami sound, but decent sound all the same. And I paid $135 or less per unit new. I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

It's good entry level stuff. I have a handful in my collection. The majority being the spectrum line. The diesel I have are great runners and look great. The only Bachmann that I have had any issues with is the doodlebugs. 4 outta 4 are noisier than a bull in a china shop. It is not the running gear, it's the shell. So much vibration going on in them I guess. Take the shell off and it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have not had good luck with bachman.when they failed bachmann sent back a different road name.


----------



## O&E103 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have many great locos from kato, athearn but only the genesis line, many walthers and 1 bachmann steamer. Wanted a cheap, b unit that would do the job as a power unit for a rotary snowblower. $25 was a definite choice and I hope it pays off. If it works decent I may take the chance with a few more, but some responses make me iffy to spend money if they are problematic in ways! Thanks everyone!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I have only one, an RS3. It came with sound and so far it runs great. :thumbsup:


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a couple of Bachmann locos. An S4 which was bought DCC ready and is a lovely runner, alittle noisy but think it just needs to bed in.

I also have a GP35 which came "DCC on board". Did not run well at all on low speeds and since there was no adjustment available for SV I ended up switching out the factory installed chip and it now runs flawlessly.

I would'nt hesitate to buy another DCC ready Bachmann loco, for what you pay you get a decent running model which is far more important to me than fine detail, and I'm looking at the Sound Value locos as I've heard a lot of good reviews.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

We had a problem at the club with bachman(lenz) decoders.A a-b-b-a set of p2k e-8s ,2 had bachman decoders,2 had digitrax decoders.if we tried to run them all they would act like they were shorting,we could run any two,but they would trip the overload,then run,etc..... the bachmann decoders were removed and digitrax installed.they ran fine after that.The only thing we could figure out was that our digitrax dcc system and bachmann decoders didn't get along.On the other hand I have 2 Bachmann k-4's with factory installed decoders,they run double headed on our layout flawlessly.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sure looks like there are a lot of Bachmann mostly happy owners
out there. I am also. Have 2 F7s, 2 GPs, 2 GE 70 ton switchers
and the Bachmann Spectrum Dinky & coach...all DCC on board when
new. And all run smoothly and flawlessly. Often, when new, they'll
have a body vibration noise that can be annoying but that does
abate after some amount of running.

I don't claim Bachmann the be all to end all...but it's a good loco
for the money...if you are on a budget...go with Bachmann.

Don


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a 3 truck Shay and a 45 ton switcher both run flawlessly but the 45 ton can't pull more than 4 cars (poor little guy) I think steamers is Bachman strong point the diesels lack in detail compared to others but for the money you can't beat it


----------

